
Do-It-Yourself OpenJDK Garbage Collector - lelf
https://shipilev.net/jvm/diy-gc/
======
StreamBright
Sorry for my ignorance but G1GC is just perfectly tunable for all of my
workloads (including low latency http request handling and high latency data
crunching). What is the point of other GCs algos? Is there a specific workload
that would benefit from it and it is not possible to use G1GC?

~~~
jontro
From the no-op garbage collector linked in the article they list a few reasons
why you would want to use this garbage collector. See
[https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/318](https://openjdk.java.net/jeps/318) under
section motivation.

~~~
pixelmonkey
A no-op GC does indeed seem like an excellent idea for performance testing and
memory pressure testing. Thanks for that link!

